# looking into buying a 95 240 project



## Jordan2093 (Jun 17, 2015)

hey everyone, i've got a couple questions for you guys.

ive been looking at buying a 1995 240sx for a project car and the one im looking at needs a bunch of work. mostly just interior but, it needs a couple engine parts as well. the big one is a valve cover. ive been looking online on many different websites and calling a bunch of different parts stores and i havent had any luck finding one for this motor. i was wondering if anyone would happen to know where i could get one preferably a new one. 

thank you.


----------

